
From bitter loss to sweet relief: baking as therapy - Thevet
https://www.spectator.co.uk/2019/08/from-bitter-loss-to-sweet-relief-baking-as-therapy/
======
benrbray
I can relate to this. I started cooking as a way to cope with the stress of
grad school. It's a sense of instant gratification I don't get from research,
and it really scratches the itch to make something with my own two hands.

~~~
js2
Especially as a programmer, making something physical is incredibly
satisfying. Also, unlike my programs, the things I bake rarely have bugs.

~~~
muraiki
I hope there are never bugs in the things you bake, unless you want some extra
protein. :)

------
compiler-guy
Kneading bread is one of the greatest stress relievers there is. It's very
tactile and you work out so much stress.

